# Sweet green peas??



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Are sweet green peas the same as plain green peas? We got a bag of peas from the store and the label said Sweet green peas,not just plain ole' green peas. I'm not sure if they are safe to feed my baby pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birds Forever said:


> Are sweet green peas the same as plain green peas? We got a bag of peas from the store and the label said Sweet green peas,not just plain ole' green peas. I'm not sure if they are safe to feed my baby pigeons.


Peas are peas.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Peas are peas.


I'd watch what you say there, technically youre right, but not all "peas" can be fed to birds.
In this case, the sweet green peas bought in a packet in a grocery shop are probably small younger peas, called sweet green peas because they have more flavour than normal green peas.
They shouldnt however be confused with "sweet peas" which are the seeds of the sweet pea flower (also grow in pods like peas) but are highly toxic to pigeons (and humans) if eaten.
You certainly cant buy those in a grocery shop, but anyone reading may misconstrue the meaning of sweet & peas together


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> I'd watch what you say there, technically youre right, but not all "peas" can be fed to birds.
> In this case, the sweet green peas bought in a packet in a grocery shop are probably small younger peas, called sweet green peas because they have more flavour than normal green peas.
> They shouldnt however be confused with "sweet peas" which are the seeds of the sweet pea flower (also grow in pods like peas) but are highly toxic to pigeons (and humans) if eaten.
> You certainly cant buy those in a grocery shop, but anyone reading may misconstrue the meaning of sweet & peas together



LOL. I see your point, but those are flowers to grow outside, and they have pods, but not really peas. The peas that are frozen for people to eat, can be fed to birds. Thanks for your input though, as I hadn't really thought about sweet peas, the flower.


----------

